
Radicale - CalDAV and CardDAV Server - A Simple Calendar and Contact Server - superchink
http://radicale.org/
======
aroch
I've run a Radicale server for almost 2.5years now. It's definitely progressed
greatly in the time I've used it. In conjunction with syncEvolution[1], I keep
my work gCalendars, my family Radicale and gCal's and a device-portable task
list all synced.

_____

1: [https://syncevolution.org/](https://syncevolution.org/)

